# WTB asparagus



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like some asparagus if anyone has any to spare please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hope you found some. Mine are too big to ship. The best time of year to get Asparagus roots is very early Spring, in most areas. Unless you can get some from an area with a late Spring...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> Hope you found some. Mine are too big to ship. The best time of year to get Asparagus roots is very early Spring, in most areas. Unless you can get some from an area with a late Spring...


Thanks! I also read it was to early for them to come up. So I guess I'll have to wait and see. Lucky you that yours are so big!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> Thanks! I also read it was to early for them to come up. So I guess I'll have to wait and see. Lucky you that yours are so big!


 They are shipped bare root, usually, before they sprout. I have been eating Asparagus for two weeks now.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We have a good nursery here locally with asparagus available as bare roots.
I've bought plants several times from them and have always been pleased with the results. If I can get the bed ready I plan to put in asparagus this year too.

Kit

High Yielding Del MonteÂ© 361 asparagus crown roots are ready to pick up and plant. This variety out yielded all other varieties in a trial by OSU. Asparagus is one of the first vegetables of the season... and is great for fresh eating, canning and freezing... plant once and harvest for 15- 20 years. Fresh cut asparagus is far superior than store bought asparagus which is often a week old.

Order now for pickup at our nursery or delivery to your home or business. Now is the best time to plant asparagus in Western Oregon. Asparagus growing guide comes with each order. If you are busy and would rather have the crown roots delivered to you we can email you a Pay Pal invoice prior to shipping.

500 crown roots - $120.00 picked up or add $48 to have them shipped to you
100 crown roots - $ 39.00 picked up or add $10 to have them shipped to you
50 crown roots - $ 22.00 picked up or add $8 to have them shipped to you

Email or call Larry at Scenic Hill Farm if you have questions .541-990-6099
Call ahead so that we can have crown roots counted and bagged.
Oregon Nursery License # AG-L017009NG


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.simmonsplantfarm.com/
Hurry, shipping ends May 12.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all, I found some.


----------

